
Bucking the luxury trend, $500M in new apartments to help Seattle’s middle - jseliger
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/bucking-the-luxury-housing-trend-500m-in-new-apartments-aim-to-help-seattles-shrinking-middle-class/
======
Simulacra
The problem with these is that rent may start low, so that builders don't face
opposition, but within a few years they're sky high.

